# Group for Bronx, NY..!



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey everyone, summerfun is here and i wanted to find some peers in the bronx, ny or anyone in close proximity. Start a support group, travel together, i certainly feel less anxious walking in a group. Let me know asap. Thanks.


----------

